# windows program eq. in linux



## Solaris17 (Jun 24, 2008)

Linux actually has alot of equivilent programs to windows here is a good starting point for all people wondering if they can get a quick program to do what they need.

more will be added later

http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Linux_software_equivalent_to_Windows_software


----------

